# New Solarforce P1



## Blitzwing (Feb 22, 2012)

Just noticed on the Solarforcesales Facebook page that there's a new model coming out - the P1. Looks like a 'glass reinforced P60 host. Interesting!


----------



## flashlight chronic (Feb 22, 2012)

Just saw the pics and video today. Looks like their version of the Surefire G2. I want one. Can't wait!


----------



## nerrad (Feb 23, 2012)

Wonder the price?


----------



## Roood (Feb 23, 2012)

Dddrrrroooollll! Will definitely get one once it is available locally. I wonder if the heat dissipation is better than SF G2 Nitrolon?


----------



## LilKevin715 (Feb 24, 2012)

Another to add to the collection.. I guess my wallet will be getting a little bit lighter as well.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Feb 24, 2012)

It's also 18650 compatible.:twothumbs


----------



## Rees (Feb 24, 2012)

I want one! Im waiting to see when this becomes available for sale. I really like the yellow one.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice looking, now will they produce other colors? Orange? Black? White? Red?? Hope we see a review soon, cos I'm going to wait a bit before I put an order in for several L2Ts and L2P hosts.


----------



## B0wz3r (Feb 24, 2012)

I'd love an orange one myself!


----------



## ragweed (Feb 24, 2012)

Dagnabit...! You guys are busting my budget!! I want one if the price is right though.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Feb 24, 2012)

I said earlier that I wanted ONE, but now I want one of each color! Still waiting...................


----------



## Blitzwing (Feb 25, 2012)

Desert sand for me.


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 25, 2012)

Very cool looking. Price?


----------



## hellraiser (Feb 25, 2012)

I will probably take a yellow one!


----------



## mvyrmnd (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm with Bowser - an orange one for a BOB would be awesome.


----------



## Rees (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone have any idea is there is a preorder somewhere or where they will be out for sale at first?


----------



## old4570 (Feb 29, 2012)

Bright safety orange !


----------



## Erzengel (Mar 1, 2012)

Rees said:


> Anyone have any idea is there is a preorder somewhere or where they will be out for sale at first?



Solarforce announced them for March 15. I expect their own shops solarforce-sales and ITC (on ebay) to offer them first.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for March 15 date, here's hoping there's no delay. Now here's an idea, how bout a P1 in GITD?


----------



## Rees (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm definitely getting a yellow. I would get a orange and a GITD would be awesome..


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Mar 1, 2012)

I wonder if a Solarforce L2 head will fit on one to get a little bit of heatsinking like the Surefire G2L so we don't roast our l.e.d. P60 drop-ins.


----------



## LV426 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hope so, I'll think it would look great with the L2T-head.


----------



## OCD (Mar 2, 2012)

LV426 said:


> Hope so, I'll think it would look great with the L2T-head.



+1....and if an L2 tail cap fit, with the yellow body you have a budget Surefire G2L Fire Rescue (minus the reflective body stickers).....sort of.


----------



## hellraiser (Mar 3, 2012)

Any thing about the price yet?


----------



## B0wz3r (Mar 5, 2012)

This would make a good match for my Lumens Factory HCRI XPG module. It's a 3 mode, with a max output of about 250L OTF, so it won't generate too much heat. That's a concern for me with this host, given the fact it's got the nylon/plastic body composition, I'm assuming it won't sink heat as well as an all aluminum host.

I've been wanting one of the Dereelight warm XML modules, that are supposed to do 700L at the emitter, but at that output level, I'm sure they're going to generate some significant heat, and I'd rather have a more substantial host to deal with that kind of heat output.


----------



## Erzengel (Mar 5, 2012)

The big question is, wether the head of the light (the part of the body, not the bezel) is made from plastic or from metal. If it is made from metal and You use a metal bezel, there should be no heatsinking concerns except the usual concerns with P60 heatsinking.


----------



## Rees (Mar 5, 2012)

heres a quote from their web site.

"The body of P1 consists of precisely CNC-ed aluminum alloy in HAIII finish, which is covered by a layer of GFRP (an extremely strong, lightweight, chemical-resistant and durable substance), providing users with a comfortable and heat-isolating grip. The ventilating design of the GFRP ensure good heat dissipation and effectively prevents overheating of the LED module."

so it seems like the is still entirely aluminum with coated in GFRP. 

heres a pic


----------



## B0wz3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Cool; thanks for the info!


Rees said:


> heres a quote from their web site.
> 
> "The body of P1 consists of precisely CNC-ed aluminum alloy in HAIII finish, which is covered by a layer of GFRP (an extremely strong, lightweight, chemical-resistant and durable substance), providing users with a comfortable and heat-isolating grip. The ventilating design of the GFRP ensure good heat dissipation and effectively prevents overheating of the LED module."
> 
> ...


----------



## Rees (Mar 12, 2012)

*Time to bust out the wallets*. P1 is on sale now at solarfore-sales!!! I put a order in for 2 yellow.


----------



## Rees (Mar 12, 2012)

Just noticed that I put my order in before they even posted it on the web site lol. They just put up the notice saying you can purchase it on their site and facebook.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm sorry but there's no way I would pay $26 for this host. Why is this body significantly more expensive than the others?


----------



## Pat364 (Mar 12, 2012)

Available complete just in Yellow, with High Volt 3-8.4v Solarforce 820 Lumens XM-L led 3 mode 100%->60%->10%(High Med Low) with Memory IC Bulb, for $39.99, on Solarforce site.
Can run with 1 x 18650 or 2 x 16340 (RCR123A) 3.7 volts.

All colors available without Bulb for $25.99.

Note: Bulb 3-8.4v Solarforce 820 Lumens XM-L led 3 mode = $17.50
So, if you want a yellow one, it's more interesting to buy a complete one ;-)

Why it is more expensive than the other?
Probably because it is more difficult and expensive to build a flashlight with Aluminum Alloy covered by Glass Fibre Reinforced Polymer.
If you compare, the SureFire G2X Tactical has just a body Nitrolon, without Aluminum, at $95 (and no possibility to use 3.7 volts 16340 or 18650 batteries).


----------



## Rees (Mar 12, 2012)

I got one of each of the yellow on order, host and host with XML dropin


----------



## Blitzwing (Mar 12, 2012)

Ordering my host tomoz, probably a sand coloured one.

Maybe also another one in a different colour, have not decided....


----------



## LilKevin715 (Mar 12, 2012)

Pat364: 
FYI the G2X has a nitrolon body tube and tailcap (on the outside), but uses a aluminum metal head. The older style G2's (1st-gen) had a nitrolon covered head and body tube. The second-gen G2's used the same nitrolon body, but used a aluminum head for LED modules.

This will make a nice gift for a family member as they work in a industry where they are around high-voltage electrical power lines. Requirements for a work flashlight are that the body cannot have metal that is easily exposed (more on that in a little bit) to prevent getting inadvertently shocked by electricity. A G2X wouldn't work as the metal head is easily exposed to direct contact. However the P1 would work as the metal body tube used for heat dissapation isn't as easily exposed (recessed) to direct contact with equipment. The anodizing is non-conductive so that helps as well. The company my family member works for issues those cheap plastic yellow and black industrial 2D lights to employees. Being a flashaholic I bought a nite-ize 1 watt PR bulb (~50 lumens) as a upgrade to the stock 2D krypton bulb. It was a decent upgrade for not that much money. However the P1 combined with one of the newer high-voltage XM-L dropin modules will make their coworkers jealous for sure.


----------



## Pat364 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Kevin,

Thanks for the details about the interrest of a flashlight without risk of shocked by electricity! I had not thought of it...
Knowing that, the P1 will be certainly a future best-seller...

I have a G2 Nitrolon (my first SureFire, upgraded with Solarforce Head, Drop-In and Swith) and a G2 LED, now in my showcase.


----------



## Pat364 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi,

For information, Solarforce P1 all Color Set (Black, Yellow, Brown and Green) available for $94,99 on Solarforce site


----------



## LV426 (Mar 14, 2012)

I so hope the lens retaining ring have the same threading as the metal heads...


----------



## Rees (Mar 14, 2012)

Im wondering if they will make some new accessories in matching colors like a yellow tail cap that can tailstand, or maybe some new color matched bezels.


----------



## LilKevin715 (Mar 15, 2012)

Teaser Alert

Garylcyhk on youtube has uploaded a quick video overview of the P1 (use the HD video stream for a better view). How the heck did they get theirs so fast:thinking:? The P1 was made available to order on Monday and they received theirs on Wed? Anyways from looking at the video it appears that the tailcap can be locked out:thumbsup:. However I am more concerned about the thermal path (or lack of) when viewed from the head (around 1:13 in the video). I cannot tell if the yellow part of the body tube that screws onto the head is made of metal or GFRP. If its made of GFRP then there is pretty much no thermal path from the side of a P60 module to the metal tube:shakehead. I guess I'll find out sometime next week if heatsinking will be a problem or not.


----------



## xed888 (Mar 15, 2012)

from the video, i think you're right. As in, there is no thermal path from head to body. sigh. and i had a 3A drop-in ordered for it


----------



## xed888 (Mar 16, 2012)

I posted a comment on the video:

"@xed888
The metal tube is all the way to the head and contacting the drop-in. Yes! the yellow is GFRP, I think﻿ all the color they offer is GFRP. Thanks for watching!
garylcyhk 3 hours ago


At 1:13 is the metal tube all the way to the head? Or﻿ only the black bit is metal? And the yellow is gfrp?
xed888 10 hours ago"

However, I suspect he assumes I was asking about electrical contact. and yea, I didnt phrase my question properly.


----------



## Rees (Mar 20, 2012)

Anyone received a P1 yet? My tracking number for mine had them still sitting in HK since the 15th.


----------



## xed888 (Mar 20, 2012)

I got mine and the neck and head is made of the plastic stuff 

Bad for heatsinking. and I was planning a 3A drop in too so now im not sure about how to go about this?


----------



## jake25 (Mar 20, 2012)

"Solarforce is now presenting to you our latest model - P1, which is a successful combination of Glass Fibre Reinforced Polymer (GFRP)"


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 20, 2012)

Rees said:


> Anyone received a P1 yet? My tracking number for mine had them still sitting in HK since the 15th.


With the various changes made in airplane safety in the last year or so, I think they hold back freight items destined for North America until they have enough to go out, or perhaps they only ship out on certain days.

Whenever I order from SFS, my items usually go out between the 22nd and 24th.


----------



## LilKevin715 (Mar 20, 2012)

xed888 said:


> I got mine and the neck and head is made of the plastic stuff
> 
> Bad for heatsinking. and I was planning a 3A drop in too so now im not sure about how to go about this?



So far I've brainstormed a way but it requires some DIY work, possibly a lathe needed, etc.

A method of improving the heatsinking would be to fabricate a aluminum/copper metal ring around 21-22 in diameter with a inner diameter of around 19mm. I am guessing at the dimensions as I don't have the P1 in front of me to measure. The ring should be around 5-10mm in height or approximately the same height as a compressed outer spring when the head is screwed on. This ring should be attached to the pill with thermal epoxy that is electrically conductive or soldered to the pill. Or the ring could be epoxied to the battery tube with thermally and electrically conductive epoxy. The ring would act as the negative electrical path as well as a thermal path to the aluminum body tube. 

This idea can possibly be taken a step further by fabricating a larger ring that would be taller so that it would touch the sides of the reflector.

Thats all that I can think of at the moment. Its a major dissapointment that we have to resort to something like this to improve the heatsinking. What the heck were the engineers/designers thinking? For the amount I've paid for the host it shouldn't have issues like this. I guess I'll have some more brainstorming thoughts once I get the P1 in my hands.

Edit:

Is solarforce assuming the outer spring can transfer heat efficiently from the pill to the battery tube?


----------



## Rees (Mar 20, 2012)

Kinda disappointing that it has a plastic head. I was hoping that it would be aluminum underneath.


----------



## LilKevin715 (Mar 20, 2012)

I thought about my "ring" idea for a little bit and I think it might work out. I'll still try out the P1 with just a regular outer spring to see if it will work in transfering heat to the aluminum battery tube. It would probably help if I soldered the outer spring to the pill for optimal heat transfer. If the outer spring doesn't work out well enough in terms of heat transfer I'll have a backup plan.

With the L2-style P60 hosts you need the outer negative spring to complete the circuit. However in this case with the P1 the outer spring may not move heat efficiently to the aluminum battery tube. I was thinking of how to create/fabricate a ring and the answer was sitting right in front of me; use a spare P60 reflector. I would use the section of the P60 reflector that is used to screw onto the pill. I would cut the reflector around where the emitter hole is located, resulting in a ring af about 5-7mm. Essentially the ring would become a spacer somewhat. The screw threads inside the ring need to be removed in order for the pill to go through/inside the ring. The electrical path would be: body tube -> ring -> reflector -> pill. The thermal path would obviously be in the reverse order. When the head is screwed on it will provide enough force to keep the ring firmly in place. If the head doesn't screw down all the way, the ring can be filed down and reduced accordingly.


----------



## Rees (Mar 20, 2012)

Is there anything that already works in that way to fit around the outside of the drop-in? I may have to look around and see if there is anything that would fit on with little modification.


----------



## xed888 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sent and received the following:

Dear friend,

Thanksf or yoru email and nice to have a cahcne to serve you

For this, we have already do alot of testing for the heat sink issue

WE have test to make sure the heat spread is good

For our testing, even, we use XML high output bulb, it still can be use 
without any prolbem

No need to close every 5 mins, for sure, you can use to for long hour, 
30 mins, 1 hour, it will be no problem

Thanks for your email and recommdation.

If you have any questions, please email us we will answer yous hortly

Regards

JO

Sales Team

On Tue, 20 Mar 2012 09:11:53 -0600, [email protected] wrote:
> Hi Jo,
>
> I bought a yellow P1 from you, planning on using a 3A drop-in but
> when it arrived, I discovered that the head and neck had no aluminium
> at all!
>
> this would be bad for the heat and I am writing to complain that
> there is no warning not to use a high-powered drop-in as the heat
> would not be dissipated properly. So now I have a P1 that I can only
> switch on for 5 minutes due to the heat problems.
>
> The work on the head is not very well made. Could you please let me
> know what Solarforce is going to do about this?
>
> To be honest, I expected more from Solarforce.
>
> Please advise.


----------



## xed888 (Mar 21, 2012)

Kevin,

If you are able to fabricate something, could you please show us? I have yet to receive my drop-in so I cant do any tests yet.


----------



## dougie (Mar 21, 2012)

The problem here as I see it is that there has either been inadequate testing of this light by Solarforce prior to manufacture or they have put out a product which is flawed? It does seem unlikely that they would have invested a lot of time and effort in designing and bringing to market a light which is unfit for purpose unless they have indeed tested it? Whilst I don't have the tools to test such a light with a XML drop in there is probably one of our CPF members who does and can report back if the module is overheating? It seems a bit of a waste of time to have to buy a new light and then spend time and money in having to either fabricate a new part or to bodge something together to ensure that it works without damaging the most important part of the light namely the lamp module. Let's hope someone can hopefully give us the answers to this question soon as it does look like a cheap and very useful light. However, I won't be buying one until I know the answer.


----------



## xed888 (Mar 21, 2012)

dougie said:


> The problem here as I see it is that there has either been inadequate testing of this light by Solarforce prior to manufacture or they have put out a product which is flawed? It does seem unlikely that they would have invested a lot of time and effort in designing and bringing to market a light which is unfit for purpose unless they have indeed tested it? Whilst I don't have the tools to test such a light with a XML drop in there is probably one of our CPF members who does and can report back if the module is overheating? It seems a bit of a waste of time to have to buy a new light and then spend time and money in having to either fabricate a new part or to bodge something together to ensure that it works without damaging the most important part of the light namely the lamp module. Let's hope someone can hopefully give us the answers to this question soon as it does look like a cheap and very useful light. However, I won't be buying one until I know the answer.


#

I have a 3A NW drop in from intl-outdoors coming and it has thermal protection at 55C. Im hoping this will be good for the P1.


----------



## deeuubee (Mar 21, 2012)

XED888 - I'm a little confused by your comment... "To be honest, I expected more from Solarforce."

I want to order one or more of these lights. Is the body not made well? The L2's I have seem to be pretty well made for a budget light.
By all the reviews I saw on you tube, I thought the P1 was pretty well made also.
From Solarforces response, they say that it can run full time using the XM-L dropin that they make continuously. 
I have a few Solarforce XM-L dropins, and they are plenty bright for me and don't get too hot to hold.
Not too scientific, but it's all I got 
Are you disappointed that it might not take the heat from a higher than designed for dropin or the actual construction of the body.
I'm also confused as to whether it's coated aluminum or is it a metal infused composite? Thanks.


----------



## xed888 (Mar 21, 2012)

disappointed with the (anticipated) thermal issues and build quality.


----------



## LilKevin715 (Mar 21, 2012)

The biggest question is wether or not the outer spring can conduct heat efficiently from the pill to the aluminum battery tube. As far as I know of the outer spring used for the negative electrical path is made out of steel (disreguard the outer gold color coating). Steel has roughly half the thermal conductivity compared to brass (pill material), while aluminum has almost twice the thermal conductivity of brass. The steel spring would be a bottleneck somewhat in terms of thermal conductivity. However it is unknown at this time wether or not it will be a significant factor. 

dougie:
Hopefully solarforce's testing results were accurate in determining that the steel spring is a good enough heat conductor. I am assuming that solarforce has done their R&D work for all aspects. If not then we will see lots of burned out modules and a firestorm of complaints towards them. The only way to know for sure is to test. I have modules being driven from 1A up to 2.8A to test out so we shall see what happpens. 

deeuubee: take a look at the youtube video @ 1:13, its not metal infused composite.

xed888: If the steel spring isn't up to the task of thermal conductivity then I'll fabricate a "ring" and show you guys. Some preliminary details of how I would fabricate it are back in post #49. I guess I could also use a piece of copper pipe as well. I would prefer not to have to put in the time and effort if the steel spring will work.

I ordered my P1 on the 12th and according to package tracking its still stuck in Hong Kong. I guess for some of us in the US we are playing the waiting game.


----------



## xed888 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks Kevin. Looking forward to your measurements and tests.


----------



## Rees (Mar 24, 2012)

Does anyone know if you can take off the bezel and put a different one on.


----------



## Blitzwing (Mar 26, 2012)

Just ordered my P1 - went for the desert tan one and ordered a three mode low voltage XP-G with SMO to go in it. And some of those nice pocket clips to on on that, my L2T and one of my L2's. Happy times.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 27, 2012)

Glass lens??????
That's all I need to know. If its a glass lens then I will be buying a case.
Does anyone know if it has a glass lens???
It comes with a forward click switch! 

I don't give a sideways flying poop about heat build-up. I'm treating this light as a competitor for Surefire's G2 which also can not use any drop-in that makes much heat. It's common sense, if your drop-in gets hot don't pine for a plastic coated flashlight.

I just don't ever see the need to buy another G2 - ever. I'm a Surefire guy but this wins.


----------



## xed888 (Mar 27, 2012)

From my tapping on it, it seems like a glass lens. Any way to confirm?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 27, 2012)

I was pretty sure it would use glass since all their other stuff is glass.
If you hear glass from a tap, that's good enough for me.
Thank you for the feedback.

You could try a light scratch test but I don't want you messing up the light.


----------



## xed888 (Mar 27, 2012)

definitely glass. used my keys to tap it lightly and had the "glass" sound


----------



## Blitzwing (Mar 27, 2012)

Sgt. LED said:


> Glass lens??????
> That's all I need to know. If its a glass lens then I will be buying a case.
> Does anyone know if it has a glass lens???
> It comes with a forward click switch!
> ...



Yeah, if I want to put an XM-L in mine it will be used in short bursts only and will be the three mode Ultrafire unit. I can't see heat buildup being an issue unless you run it continuously.


----------



## LilKevin715 (Mar 27, 2012)

The stock lens is made of glass and is 28mm in diameter. You can always replace the stock lens with a custom size hardcoat acrylic lens from flashlightlens.com. I've replaced all of the lenses in my L2's with 28.1mm hardcoat acrylic lenses (28.1mm for a slightly snugger fit).

My package has finally left HK and has made it to the US, should be in my hands by the end of the week. I'll do a full review in a separate thread.


----------



## Rees (Mar 27, 2012)

My package has only been processed through HK :shakehead


----------



## xed888 (Mar 28, 2012)

LilKevin715 said:


> The stock lens is made of glass and is 28mm in diameter. You can always replace the stock lens with a custom size hardcoat acrylic lens from flashlightlens.com. I've replaced all of the lenses in my L2's with 28.1mm hardcoat acrylic lenses (28.1mm for a slightly snugger fit).
> 
> My package has finally left HK and has made it to the US, should be in my hands by the end of the week. I'll do a full review in a separate thread.



THis is gonna sound silly but how do you remove the lens? Remove the front retaining ring, I suppose? Do I need a tool for that? Thanks!


----------



## LV426 (Mar 29, 2012)

xed888 said:


> THis is gonna sound silly but how do you remove the lens? Remove the front retaining ring, I suppose? Do I need a tool for that? Thanks!


There are some options for that:
- OVEREADY Ring & Lens Toolkit For SureFire Z44
- Xeno Lens Wrench
- larger size retaining ring pliers
- needle nose pliers
- Solarforce "bezel tool" (just a metal square), and if you want one of those, just PM me your address!


----------



## LilKevin715 (Mar 29, 2012)

No tools needed, just use your fingernail:nana:.

I got mine in finally, I'll have a thorough review up in a day or two, it should answer everyones questions. In the mean time I'll leave you with this teaser.


----------



## LV426 (Apr 2, 2012)

LV426 said:


> There are some options for that:
> - OVEREADY Ring & Lens Toolkit For SureFire Z44
> - Xeno Lens Wrench
> - larger size retaining ring pliers
> ...



No need for any of the tools with the P1!


----------



## Blitzwing (Apr 2, 2012)

Got my brown one yesterday.

Very happy with the quality. Using it with a three mode XP-G SF dropin. Also tried my 3 mode Ultrafire in it. To my mild annoyance, the Solarforce pocket clip / lanyard doesn't _quite_ fit on. There's not much in it and I think a minute with the dremel to open up the clip's ring should see it fit on.

Edited to add - I was right, it didn't take much to get the clip to fit. But the light won't work with the clip fitted - no contact between the battery tube and the aluminium ring on the switch. So - more work to do - I think I need to pack the ring out with a spacer. The ring refuses to unscrew at this point - in very tight!


----------



## Blitzwing (Apr 5, 2012)

Here's mine. I ordered the desert tan model, though this seems to fall between the tan and the green models??

Anyway, I'm happy with it. Ran it as a search light out hunting foxes last night, the three mode low volt SF XP-G barely made the thing warm, and winked out at just over two hours use.


----------



## chewy78 (Apr 5, 2012)

I might have to get one for cold weather use now . One of those black or yellow ones would compliment my black L2p nicely. :naughty:


----------



## Blitzwing (Apr 8, 2012)

I kind of feel SF have made one bad call with this light in that the body won't fit regular 25mm mounting rings, nor will it fit 30mm rings. Which doesn't make a whole lot of sense for a tactical style light that some folks might want to mount on a firearm. One or the other would have been better, instead of the size it is, which is about 28mm.


----------



## LV426 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hmm... I'm pleased with my P1s, but my plan to run the black one with a L2T-head doesn't add up to "a higher prettiness" (and function!), due to the thicker neck of the P1 body.


----------



## Blitzwing (Apr 14, 2012)

The Pro-1 fits on the P1 just fine. Tried it last night. Not likely to use such a combo, but curiosity is now satisfied.


----------



## LV426 (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm planing to use that combo in cold weather/during winter.


----------



## PCC (Apr 15, 2012)

I just purchased a used yellow P1 from the MP...


----------



## g.p. (Apr 27, 2012)

Is anybody able to get onto Solarforce-sales.com? I have been trying to get on since yesterday to check out the P1.


----------



## Blitzwing (Apr 28, 2012)

There have been issues with the site.

Try solarforceflashlight-sales.com


----------



## g.p. (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

